# My Gantry Cranecrane



## Jason Annen (Apr 19, 2016)

Got tired of using the backhoe and my back to move things around, so I built this.

Used a W8x18 main beam, with 4" sq by 1/4" wall vertical tubing, with more of the W8 for the bottom.  Have about 10' clearance on height, and about 11' of usable width.  4400 lb trolley, with a 2 ton Dayton electric hoist.  The caster's are each good for 2600 lbs.






Jason


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 19, 2016)

Very nice.    I envy you guys that have the space To have a shop like that.


----------



## kvt (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice.   What happens when you get off the concrete pad.


----------



## Billh51 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice build on the gantry crane, I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of it. I have a trolley beam the length of my shop inside and use it all the time. Your right when you say it saves your back, My heavy lifting days are over.


----------



## Steve-626 (Apr 20, 2016)

What's the plan for winter, snow and rain ?

Will it fit inside ?


----------



## Jason Annen (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes, it rolls inside.

Jason


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 23, 2016)

I know you'll use it more then you think. I put a 6" x 6" box tubing in the ground about 7' and welded a plate on top then mounted a jib crane on that. I find all kinds of things that need to be picked up or lifted to be worked on. Also like you I want to build a gantry crane to roll in the shop for lifting. looks like you did a great job on it be proud of it .


----------



## HMF (Apr 26, 2016)

I love it! I wish I had all that room!

I use a tiny skyhook on a modified base in my basement shop.


----------



## Bill W. (Apr 26, 2016)

I have a sliding barn door channel bolted to a reinforced ceiling joist running the full length of my shop with a HF electric hoist fitted to the rollers for the channel.
Bill


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks "hell for stout", should prove to be very useful tool. Mike


----------

